
Ask HN: Any stats on virus strains found by region? - ak39
Is there any data on the different virus strains identified during all of the testing? Would be interesting to see mutations per geographic area.
======
drKarl
Like this?
[https://nextstrain.org/ncov?fbclid=IwAR3Ow79gwwS4SD7kgJwwcfQ...](https://nextstrain.org/ncov?fbclid=IwAR3Ow79gwwS4SD7kgJwwcfQ3Oer5zNAIDsIUCpnSkEv0fNRh-
ZVlRuJcj2k)

~~~
ak39
Perfect, thank you so much Dr Karl!

Wow what a multitude of divergence we are seeing unfolding in such a short
space of time.

Are you involved in this website/data? If so, can you tell us if this rate of
mutation is normal?

~~~
drKarl
I'm not involved in this website or the underlying data. There's other
interesting links, visualizations, etc I /r/covid19- like one comparing death
coefficients by age with coronavirus and in normal circumstances (spoiler
alert, it's double) or variations in spread of SARS-CoV-2 by temperature and
humidity.

~~~
ak39
Thank you! (Still processing this excellent site)

